# نرجو سرعة التسجيل فى أول قاعدة بيانات عربية للعاملين فى مجال اللحام ...



## Khalidmh (2 يوليو 2008)

الأخوة الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برجاء اضافة بيانات الاخوة الأعضاء فى الإستمارة الموجودة فى الرابط التالي وذلك بهدف إنشاء أول قاعدة بيانات عن جميع العاملين فى مجال اللحام فى الوطن العربي كما نرجو المساعدة فى نشر تلك الاستمارة فى جميع أماكن العمل ولجميع المهتمين باللحام من أفراد وشركات

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pgf3EMSqKnNyscw7uIfS3fg​
فى رعاية الله


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور دكتور خالد على هذا المجهود ....
إسمح لي بأن أساعدكم في هذا العمل بوضع إعلان لفترة هنا في المنتدى

جزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## Khalidmh (3 يوليو 2008)

محمد حمزه قال:


> إسمح لي بأن أساعدكم في هذا العمل بوضع إعلان لفترة هنا في المنتدى




شكرا على تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (6 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير د. خالد ...

جهد تشكر عليه وبإذن الله ستجد مردوده قريباً

والشكر موصول لأخي محمد

كما أعلمكم أن إدارة الملتقى أضافت مؤخراً ... خاصية المجموعات ... تستطيعوا أن تنشؤا مجموعة بالملتقى في تخصص اللحام وذلك لتنشيط الردود والمشاركات التخصصية في نفس المجال

أي خدمة نحن حاضرين أخي خالد 

أخوك
ابو محمد




Khalidmh قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


----------



## كانون (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك ومشكور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## tifaonline (9 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بك ومشكور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 أغسطس 2008)

ومازال التسجيل مستمرا ..............


----------



## emaf (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه الفكرة الجديدة التى ان شاء الله سوف تفتح مجالا جديدا للافكار والاعمال الجيدة و الجدية


----------



## أبو الجووج (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم،
مشكورين على هذا الجهد، و لكن كيف يمكن الإطلاع و الاستفادة من هذه القائمة؟؟

مع خالص التحية


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الجووج قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> مشكورين على هذا الجهد، و لكن كيف يمكن الإطلاع و الاستفادة من هذه القائمة؟؟
> 
> مع خالص التحية


 

عندك حق أبو الجووج 
المهم ما اهمية ذلك


----------



## أبو الجووج (23 يونيو 2009)

khalidmh قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
حضرة السيد خالد، لم تقم بالإجابة على أسئلتنا بخصوص الإستفادة من هذه القائمة؟

مشكورين على الجهد و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Khalidmh (23 يونيو 2009)

أبو الجووج قال:


> حضرة السيد خالد، لم تقم بالإجابة على أسئلتنا بخصوص الإستفادة من هذه القائمة؟
> 
> مشكورين على الجهد و بارك الله فيكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة لتأخري فى الرد 
هناك عدة أهداف لتلك القاعدة بعد اكتمالها بمشيئة الله بعضها عام والاخر خاص
بالنسبة للاهداف العامة
توفير البيانات اللازمة لأاصحاب الاعمال أو الباحثين عن أعمال (من خلال عملي كإستشاري فى كثير من المواقع , أحسست بأهمية توفير تلك البيانات)
بالنسبة للاهداف الخاصة
بمشيئة الله أقوم باعداد كتاب عن صناعة اللحام فى الوطن العربي وتلك المعلومات وغيرها مهم جدا لي

بالنسبة للاطلاع عليها فبمشيئة الله سوف يتم عمل ملخص يُرسل لجميع المشتركين كما سيتم توفير البيانات لكل من يحتاجها كلا فى مجاله مع مراعاة الخصوصية.

أرجو ان أكون أجبت على استفسارك 
فى رعاية الله


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الدكتور وبنا اوفقنا لمافيه خير هذة الأمة
:77::77:


----------



## بيكو (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور:77::77:


----------

